# Macbook usb 3.0?



## barcelona77 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

i am concidering buying a macbook soon but then i stumbled upon the news that there will be a release of USB 3.0. Is it worth waiting for? When will it come to apple? If i buy a macbook now, can i upgrade it to be able to use 3.0?

Thanx in advance


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't upgrade USB, and USB3 isn't worth waiting for. It's not even a standard yet, and by that I mean the specs have not been accepted by the organization that controls computing standards. So if you wait, it'll be most likely over a year before you'll see it on computers. Once it's a morecommon thing, then Apple will be putting on their PCs.


----------

